# Introduction



## climbingup001 (May 30, 2016)

Hey I am From Canada. Hope we will meet soon !!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

climbingup001 said:


> Hey I am From Canada. Hope we will meet soon !!


Something tells me that the last time I popped down your chimney that there is something rather special about you!










Cheers,
Badsanta

PS: Is that a bong next to your fishtank? You crazy Canadians!


----------

